# professional wedding cake pans



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

Looking for a site that has wedding cake pans- any suggestions-

thanks so much


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Wilton

Cooksdream

Create A Cake

American Cake Supply

Sugabakers

OvenArt


----------



## lkfarkas (May 1, 2006)

Pfeil and Holing


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If you have a Hobby Lobby or Michaels near you, you can get them there.Another avenue is E-Bay..

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## jennadabombed (Apr 9, 2006)

sugarcraft.com

pastrychef.com

winbeckler.com


----------

